# LTBV- Given up on NZ



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally after an uphill 18 month struggle we have finally decided to throw in the towel of trying to migrate to NZ. WE have faced obstacles at every turn even though we are financillay solvent, skilled (but over 45), with family etc but LTBV too difficult to conquer so after £15k and a lot of heartache we wre throwing in the Kiwi and resigning ourselves to remaining expats in France instead. Its a shame we thought NZ wanted English speaking, wealthy, hardworking families with skills to offer and opportunities to fill. Maybe we will visit again one day but having our life on hold for so long has taken its toll on children and family and enough is enough.:confused2:


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

linbin said:


> Finally after an uphill 18 month struggle we have finally decided to throw in the towel of trying to migrate to NZ. WE have faced obstacles at every turn even though we are financillay solvent, skilled (but over 45), with family etc but LTBV too difficult to conquer so after £15k and a lot of heartache we wre throwing in the Kiwi and resigning ourselves to remaining expats in France instead. Its a shame we thought NZ wanted English speaking, wealthy, hardworking families with skills to offer and opportunities to fill. Maybe we will visit again one day but having our life on hold for so long has taken its toll on children and family and enough is enough.:confused2:


Oh no!!!! What a terrible shame.

It has obviously been a painful decision to decide to end your journey. It would be useful to know the stumbling blocks that have been the cause of such a heart-breaking decision, as and when you feel able to share.

So sorry for you all

Jen


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

linbin said:


> Finally after an uphill 18 month struggle we have finally decided to throw in the towel of trying to migrate to NZ. WE have faced obstacles at every turn even though we are financillay solvent, skilled (but over 45), with family etc but LTBV too difficult to conquer so after £15k and a lot of heartache we wre throwing in the Kiwi and resigning ourselves to remaining expats in France instead. Its a shame we thought NZ wanted English speaking, wealthy, hardworking families with skills to offer and opportunities to fill. Maybe we will visit again one day but having our life on hold for so long has taken its toll on children and family and enough is enough.:confused2:


Sorry to hear it didn't work out. It seems to be particularly difficult at the moment. 

Has anyone else out there got experience of emigrating on a long term business visa (LTBV)?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I assume it's probably the age factor that counted against you the most ??


----------

